
Who Are the People in the Onion’s American Voices? (2014) - JetSpiegel
https://triviahappy.com/articles/who-are-the-people-in-the-onions-american-voices-the-top-10-questions
======
JetSpiegel
Someone scrapped The Onion website and compiled all the professions:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20141026234605/http://www.jeffpa...](https://web.archive.org/web/20141026234605/http://www.jeffpalm.com/americanVoices.html)

"Systems Analyst" seems the most common one.

